# S&W 500 Buffalo Hunt



## WyomingKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone else seen the youtube video of the hunter harvesting a 1,300 pound buffalo with a model 500? Go to youtube and type in: S&W 500 Magnum Buffalo to view the 18 second clip. This handgun absolutely plants the massive buffalo. Amazing, powerful and obvioiusly accurate handgun. Is anyone familiar with this handgun and if so, how much does it cost?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Around $1000.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea, there are a few youtube vids of S&W 500 owners shooting 700 grain bullets for practice. The recoil is unbelievably massive.

Just for fun, I did some window shopping for S&W 500 ammo. Expect to pay, at the VERY least, a dollar a round. Hunting ammo can easily break two dollars per round. This might be the norm for rifle owners, but as a handgun enthusiast, these prices are astronomical.


----------



## nat04z06 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the 4" 500 and it is a blast to shoot! And I mean that literally. It's extremely violent and the ammo is about $2.00 per shot, but it is sooo worth it! And yes, expect to pay around $1,000 for a new one.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*what a coincedence plus a revolver question*

What a coincidence..Yesterday I went to the range to try out my new CZ 75 SP01 (I bought it 3 days ago and my first trials were with the Kadet kit in 22LR) so I wanted to test it in 9mm..I took one of my friends who doesn't know any thing about handguns and he is building interest..He offered to buy his own 9mm ammo and I liked that because I need to break in my gun anyways..

At the range as we were checking in, he saw the S&W 500 and he rented it as well..He paid $3 per shot (so we got 5 shots only to try)..I only shot two shots. The first one at 10 yards on the poster that has the bad guy with a hostage woman..That gun is awsome and accurate (fist time ever shooting a revolver) I got the bullet in his eye..I shot it in single action (with the hammer cocked)..I was encouraged by the accuracy and moved the target to 20 yards..what the heck, it is a paper target and the woman will not be harmed if I shoot her picture ...Boy the second shot came in the head front of the bad guy....The other 3 shots were shot by my friend and they all came in the woman picture (hahahah, but he is really, I mean really a cherry)..BUt we had so much fun, and sharing a little secrete guys, I loved shooting with the revolver..Even thought that gun felt like a small cannon, but the revolver experience was awsome..The revolver was so rigid and stable..

*QUESTION*: are revolvers all like this with high accuracy and smooth single action or is it only this gun..because man, if revolvers are like this, I am going to buy a revolver SOON..!!! Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Jwalkwyo (Feb 15, 2009)

*S&w 500*

I am the fellow harvesting the buffalo in the youtube video. I own a variety of handguns (both semi-auto and revolver) and have found that the quality, reliability and accuracy of the Model 500 is second to none. This includes Colt's Python. I am also an avid hunter and would never consider using a firearm that I didn't believe was up to the job. The Model 500 is the most accurate of all of the handguns in my battery and is obviously the most powerful. The 8 3/8" barrel Model 629 is also a terrific handgun, but I would never consider using it to take a 1,300 pound buffalo. If you don't mind paying a bunch for ammo or if you are a reloader, I highly recommend the Model 500.


----------



## lynxpilot (Apr 18, 2009)

I got mine last week and tried it over the weekend at the local range. I shot Magtech 400 gr SJSP's. Yes, the gun is accurate. It is also incredibly loud. From the range master, apparently I shook the walls in his building and maybe some of the other shooters complained. 

I started with 3 rounds and had to stop for a while and shoot the rest of the arsenal until my hand felt better. Put 2 more rounds through and that was that for the day. I've heard that short-barreled lightweight .44M's and .357M's have more kick, but this one was plenty. I'm looking at padded shooting gloves so I can enjoy it more (after it gets back from SW because it's broken).

Seems like the ultimate hunting handgun and definitely the ultimate 'outrageous' gun for pure fun, but I won't be breaking the bank from the expensive rounds because my hand will quit long before my wallet quits.


----------

